# Korean Alleyway



## -that- guy (Aug 18, 2007)

From my trip a few weeks ago


----------



## Royster (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice picture, the absence on people adds a bit of mystery, is it because everyone had too much soju?


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 19, 2007)

I really like that picture.:thumbup:


----------



## Sirene (Aug 19, 2007)

Really nice


----------



## MrMatthieu (Aug 20, 2007)

To my opinion, too empty and no real composition to make of this shot a veyr good one.
But it is still OK.
You know Japanese photographer Daido Moryiama ??? I recommand you to check is book 'Shinjuku 19xx-20xx" you will love the way he takes in pictures street in B&W

mat


----------



## B-9 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice photo. very clear. :]


----------



## JamesD (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, man does this bring back memories.

Where was this taken?  Do you have more?  By any chance were you up in Uijeongbu or Chuncheon?  I spent a lot of time in both those places.

Some day I'm going back... until then, I love seeing photos.  Thanks for posting.


----------

